# Nervous/Scared Barking



## Schnitz85 (May 20, 2015)

Hi all, so Ellie is now 2.5 years old and is such a great dog. She is amazing with other dogs, listens to us, and well trained...minus one caveat. 

We used to live in Manhattan before moving to Southern California and had a company that would do on demand walks (we moved when she was 5 months old). Everyday was a new person (give or take). She was great until one time we got a message saying she was barking at them and they wouldn't walk her. We think the person before did something to her because such a drastic change is unlikely otherwise(we think). 

Fast forward and whenever someone comes into our home, she barks excessively at them. She is mainly going backwards and her tail is still somewhat wagging, but she has a VERY deep and loud bark. Thankfully she would never bite anyone, even when people put their hands out she will sniff and back away and bark. If they avoid eye contact, etc. she will check them out and she will bark when they make a sudden move or anything like that. Once she gets to know you after a few minutes she will lay on you and be her old self. 

At the dog beach she has gotten better. She used to hop around people when they tried to pet her, but now she lets them get closer and sometimes pet her. We have been working on that as well. 

Furthermore, sometimes on the leash she will bark at either a person or another dog, but not always. We have tried to correct that and it has worked well for the most part. 

So the long and short, my fiance wants us to get a bark collar. I don't want to for fear of scaring her from barking all together and I still want her to alert us and all of that. We have the garmin delta that I NEVER have to shock, tone always works for commands and sometimes for the bark. 

Does anyone have any tips that have worked for them? Thanks so much!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If she gets a static shock, because she is scared of someone. That is only going tell her, she is right in being afraid.
Even if she won't/hasn't bitten. I wouldn't let people reach out a hand to her. 
Let her become comfortable with them, before there is any interaction.


----------



## Schnitz85 (May 20, 2015)

Thanks for your reply!

We want to correct the barking and behavior, is this the best way to accomplish that? The barking is too much when they are in the home, it actually discourages us from inviting people over.


----------



## BabyBella (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi I've just started taking out my 3 month old vizsla after her vaccinations and she is very nervous when other people and dogs approach and freezes on the spot, although she does seem to be getting better every time we go out. 
After a few times of being out on her leash I decided to take her to a field and let her off her leash, she was great and stayed with me and was fine with the other dogs, that was until one dog barked at her, she was petrified and bolted off in the opposite direction crying and would not stop. I eventually managed to recall her but I was really worried I was going to lose her.
Does anybody have any advice on how to calm her when other dogs approach? She is so friendly and loving and just wants to play with everyone but is so nervous. She's just pounced on me and is currently sat on my head as I write this?? love her!!!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Schnitz85 said:


> ...
> Fast forward and whenever someone comes into our home, she barks excessively at them. She is mainly going backwards and her tail is still somewhat wagging, but she has a VERY deep and loud bark. Thankfully she would never bite anyone, ...


How is she outside your home, like on the sidewalk? If there's less of a reaction there, have your guests meet her there - you be out there when they arrive. Off lead is better - they feel more vulnerable on lead. Then let her approach them, not them her. If they will go along, have them squat and look away. If they have a treat, that would be great. Then all of you go in the house.

She has been conditioned to be afraid and extinguishing a behavior is always harder than creating one. It's going to take some patience. The very worst thing to do is have her be frightened again & have her fear reinforced. So be vigilant for situations that could frighten her.

As far as "... she would never bite anyone ..." - don't be too sure. Fear is a very powerful feeling and can lead to totally unexpected behavior. How many times have owners said "OMG - he's never done that before!"?

I think that the collar is a bad idea. It would more likely reinforce her fear - she'd likely think that the stranger has caused the collar to go off.

Good luck - be patient and I think that she will get over this.
Bob


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I've written about this before with my girl Penny - she has a fear of men and if a man walks in the house she barks and backs away from them. It is also a very loud bark and not pleasant for guests. She's gotten so much better with this. She knows the command "Place" and I will send her there if she doesn't calm down. Her place is on a dog bed in the corner of the room - she can still see the room but feels safe in her corner. I also tell people not to look or talk to her - she will approach them when she's comfortable. I used to give people treats to hold in their hand (down by their side, relaxed) and Penny could come up and take the treat when she was comfortable. I don't need to do the treats anymore because now she calms down pretty fast. It took a little bit of time to get her more comfortable but the more people that you have come over the better for her to get used to it (just give them a heads up that she may bark at first).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Rendina (Mar 31, 2017)

Is there a thread that explains how to teach “place”?


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

There are a lot of places that can be found online. I don't know of a thread in here.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You can teach it very easy with treats.
I like using a rug, or dog bed. I say Place, and hold the treat over the dog bed. Once the dog is standing on the the rug, say good place, or whatever word you use so the dog knows he is doing it correctly. 
Then give them the treat. Call them back to you, and repeat. Then like the video add distance, and a sit or down command to it. It's also important to have a release command. Otherwise the dog thinks it can come off place at will.
When I have a dog on down, I like to place the treats between their front legs. They way they are not as tempted to get up for them.
Some people even do fun games, and soft toss the treat to the place area. It works out great if you have a stay command. You toss the treat while saying place. Once the dog gets to the place and snags the treat, you say stay. After a few seconds, either give a release command, or call him to you and treat. It just makes learning fun for them.

Later down the road, I don't repeat the command if the dog comes off place without being asked. Without talking, or showing emotions. I simply take them by the collar, and walk them back to their place. Give them a minute or two, and then the release command with praise.


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

Great write up texasred!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

